# Teeney (:



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Teeney the day I brought her home from walmart 4/9/2012









About 1 month later, when she moved from a 2.5 gal to a 10 gal...









Picture of her about 1 month ago... (white came out in her tail!!)


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow !!! Incredible transformation. You have done great with this fish.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

These kinds of stories/pictures make me happy. Good for you! (And good for Teeny)


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

she is so adorable


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

reggie oaks said:


> Wow !!! Incredible transformation. You have done great with this fish.


Thank you! She is the first betta I've taken care of properly & also my first female


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning, her color is amazing. If I saw a little girl like this I couldn't say no! You are lucky to have this beauty!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> She is absolutely stunning, her color is amazing. If I saw a little girl like this I couldn't say no! You are lucky to have this beauty!


Aww thank you! When I went to walmart I was looking at the males, I almost got a blue male, who was laying on the bottom of his cup. Then I walked over to see the females. I feel bad saying this, but at the time I had never seen pretty female bettas. All the girls I'd seen before were dull and boring. I saw a little orange blob spazzing out in a cup in the females section.. I walked over and there she was. She was active in that tiny, dirty, cold cup. I guess, in a way, she chose me. She stood out in all the bettas and was swimming away while the others just layed in the bottom of their cups.. I do feel lucky to have her. Between getting her, and finding this forum, I am now addicted to properly caring for bettas- females specifically


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes her color is to die for! I hope one day to find a female also that I love, I have one rainbow colored CT and she is super cute! I named her Sprite, I'm not sure why but that's what came back to me over and over lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Yes her color is to die for! I hope one day to find a female also that I love, I have one rainbow colored CT and she is super cute! I named her Sprite, I'm not sure why but that's what came back to me over and over lol.


Aww really? I'd love to see a picture if you dont mind


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Loving that blue tinge on the tail. :3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> Loving that blue tinge on the tail. :3


Thanks! I'm not sure if it was the new environment, or maybe the food I started feeding her (omega one) or maybe she just... Well. Turned that way. Either way I like it too


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! I always thought that females were all gray/brown for some reason; I guess I never really looked at them, or the ones I saw were all sickly.

So glad Teeney found herself a mama to love and spoil her!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

toad said:


> What a gorgeous girl! I always thought that females were all gray/brown for some reason; I guess I never really looked at them, or the ones I saw were all sickly.
> 
> So glad Teeney found herself a mama to love and spoil her!


I used to think the same thing. After joining the forum I realized I was way wrong. There are some pretty females on here. I also look at the females at stores every chance I get, where as I used to over look them.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW! She is beautiful! I probably should get a orange female from petsmart, they have about a dozen of them! :O


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww thank you! When I went to walmart I was looking at the males, I almost got a blue male, who was laying on the bottom of his cup. Then I walked over to see the females. I feel bad saying this, but at the time I had never seen pretty female bettas. All the girls I'd seen before were dull and boring. I saw a little orange blob spazzing out in a cup in the females section.. I walked over and there she was. She was active in that tiny, dirty, cold cup. I guess, in a way, she chose me. She stood out in all the bettas and was swimming away while the others just layed in the bottom of their cups.. I do feel lucky to have her. Between getting her, and finding this forum, I am now addicted to properly caring for bettas- females specifically



Yes, I qualify that as a betta choosing you!  I watched how Chula (RIP) acted when I got him when I came near him and when another person came up by me he stopped wiggling etc. When they went away he continued to wiggle at me like he was saying bring me home!! It's another reason I have a hard time looking at the bettas now that I swore off pet-only bettas. It breaks my heart when one of them is all but screaming at me to please take them home, and I have to walk away.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

mkayum said:


> WOW! She is beautiful! I probably should get a orange female from petsmart, they have about a dozen of them! :O


You should!  Wow I'm surprised they have so many, orange is recessive and isn't very common. If you get one, please post pictures of her here!! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

video...

http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/?action=view&current=moreteenbeen005.mp4


----------



## bettalover929 (Jul 28, 2012)

She is so cute!!! What a beautiful little betta.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

She looks really great! I love how much she colored up!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i love to see transformations like that! and teeney, i love your avatar


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! as weird as it may be (?) Teeney has a facebook page! xD Link is in my signature


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

kellyyoungmoney said:


> i love your avatar


Ohh yess.. hazzaa :-D


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Thanks guys! as weird as it may be (?) Teeney has a facebook page! xD Link is in my signature


You should of made it a fan page. I would like to 'like' it. haha


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Came across an old picture of teeney, it really really shows how much she has changed!

Before....................After.


----------

